# 2006 Seats



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, so i think its bull crap that for 2006 the seats are faster. dont think so. anyway to make them a littler faster and also move a little more forward. from what i see it can go another 6 to 8 inches forward. and that makes a differance.


----------



## O4PLAYA (Nov 7, 2006)

I have an '04 and have driven a few 2006's test driving  and they do seem quite a bit faster


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

back seat passengers just add weight anyway.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*wanna race?*



NEXSTAR7 said:


> OK, so i think its bull crap that for 2006 the seats are faster. dont think so. anyway to make them a littler faster and also move a little more forward. from what i see it can go another 6 to 8 inches forward. and that makes a differance.


Got an idea, We all line up our goats with the doors open, and at the same time we will hit are automatic seat buttons to see who is fastest. Let me know, I need to buy a pair of driving gloves so i dont get a blister on my finger front slamming the seat button!:lol::willy: We could make it an all day event and see who can unlock their locks fastest and open the fuel doors!


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

Do you think we'll have mustang and charger owners wanting to join in? Will it come down to a "drivers race" as so many others do? 

Of course, I think we will find that just like the trannies, manual seats will prevail when it comes to speed.


----------

